# Help with photos



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I am looking for help with photos. I take pictures and know how to crop to what I want. I can't figure out how to make the picture a smaller file size. The pictures are huge and I want to make smaller ones but cropping just takes out parts and it is still a huge picture.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Scroll down to Image Resizer. It's what I use.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Down ... rtoys.mspx


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I use Irfanview, it's also a free program, pretty simple interface.
Here's an original file, no cropping @ 100% 3.67mb








the same file saved @ 80% quality 880kb









you can go down a bit, 50% and there's almost no difference. Takes this original down to 450kb. That's without cropping and resizing.
If you want a postable pic, crop it and resize to 800-1200px wide and save as 80% and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I am running windows vista though are those gonna work cuase I just tried the first and it's "incompatible"


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

irfanview works with both, I think vista has an option for filesize, have to play with it tomorrow to find out, i use XP when i can, wife's laptop has vista and I hate it.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah I downloaded the irfanview and it does what I need it to. Figured it out after messing with it for a while. Don't know what the big difference is between the vista and xp except is uses a lot more resources so it's like not owning a new computer at all.
[/img]


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

lilredwuck said:


> yeah I downloaded the irfanview and it does what I need it to. Figured it out after messing with it for a while. Don't know what the big difference is between the vista and xp except is uses a lot more resources so it's like not owning a new computer at all.
> [/img]


That's why a lot of folks re-format the hard drive on their new computer and install XP instead. Vista isn't really worth the hassle yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

You could use this program called PixResizer. It lets you do individual pictures or a whole folder of pictures to any dimensions you want. I use it all the time, it's free and it says on the website that it works on Vista.

I was actually recommended it by Laurel I think (another member here).

http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Any good ones that are mac compatible?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr_Yellow_Shoes said:


> Any good ones that are mac compatible?


I thought MacOSX has one built in?


----------



## mathas (Jul 18, 2008)

Marduk said:


> Mr_Yellow_Shoes said:
> 
> 
> > Any good ones that are mac compatible?
> ...


Correct!

Open the image in Preview, and choose 'Adjust Size' from the Tools menu.


----------

